# Help: Stocking a 200l tank



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

I recently bought a 200l tank. I've never had a large tank. I just have small Arcadia tanks with shrimps and other inverts, and Neon fishes. 

The tank is W100xD40xH50cm and it has a 150W heater, a standard filter and an integrated lighting 2 x 30W lamps. The tank is currently fishless cycling.

I've been doing my research. However, I want to double check and I am also open to suggestions. 

- Bottom to mid strata suggestions:
Corys.

- Mid strata suggestions:
Angelfishes.
Danios.

- Mid to top suggestions: 
Guppies.
Dwarf Gouramies.


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

I forgot to mention Guppies are the only ones that I really want to have, because they are my favourites, while the others, I would not mind to make some changes.
Thank you!


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

I would really appreciate some help, suggestions, of fishes which are relatively easy to keep and find in shops.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Guppys are nice colorful fish, but breed like crazy! I take it you mean fancy tail guppys? You could get a nice shoal of neons? Angel fish I have found are quite agressive. In my opinion, i would make it in to a marine tank, and if ONE person says marine keeping is expensive and so hard etc etc. is full of balls. 

I went from tropicals to marine and kept them for a couple of years, do your research and there really simple and rewarding. I have worked in tropical and marine shops that have been run from peoples homes and have quite a bit of knowledge with them both, and would definatly say marine 

Or you could get a nice set up with ocean rock and buy some cichlids


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

mdoire said:


> I recently bought a 200l tank. I've never had a large tank. I just have small Arcadia tanks with shrimps and other inverts, and Neon fishes.
> 
> The tank is W100xD40xH50cm and it has a 150W heater, a standard filter and an integrated lighting 2 x 30W lamps. The tank is currently fishless cycling.
> 
> ...


The only ones I wouldn't put in there are the angel fish, they can be aggressive and could kill the other fish.

I love Corys but didn't realise they could sting until one got stuck in a net when transferring to a different tank:whistling2:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

What is the pH of your water? Will affect what sort of fish would suit you best!

From that list I'd not keep angels and dwarf gourami together though, not the best match!


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Another vote for marine here... :blush:


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

Kilbz said:


> Guppys are nice colorful fish, but breed like crazy! I take it you mean fancy tail guppys? You could get a nice shoal of neons? Angel fish I have found are quite agressive. In my opinion, i would make it in to a marine tank, and if ONE person says marine keeping is expensive and so hard etc etc. is full of balls.
> 
> I went from tropicals to marine and kept them for a couple of years, do your research and there really simple and rewarding. I have worked in tropical and marine shops that have been run from peoples homes and have quite a bit of knowledge with them both, and would definatly say marine
> 
> Or you could get a nice set up with ocean rock and buy some cichlids


I always liked Guppies. I will research more about breeding. I have Tetra Neon already with the Amano shrimps. I didn't know Angelfish are quite agressive. I have a couple of books and they don't mention it, so thanks for that.

I don't like to have a marine aquarium at the moment because we have only two shops, Jollies and PAH. Both are small and most of the staff don't seem to know too much about fishes. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

davree said:


> The only ones I wouldn't put in there are the angel fish, they can be aggressive and could kill the other fish.
> 
> I love Corys but didn't realise they could sting until one got stuck in a net when transferring to a different tank:whistling2:


Thank you!


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

biohazard156 said:


> What is the pH of your water? Will affect what sort of fish would suit you best!
> 
> From that list I'd not keep angels and dwarf gourami together though, not the best match!


I have semi-hard water and my PH is around 7. I have stripes to test the water, because it's ok with the shrimps... I have to buy a proper test, because the stripes don't seem very acurate... You have made a point here. I should wait until I have a good water test kit. Then, choose the fishes.


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

Today I went to take a look to my only two local fish shops. Another possible set up:

- Bottom to mid strata suggestions:
Corys.
One Red Tail Shark or Otos.

- Mid strata suggestions:
Harlequin Rasboras.
Cherry Barbs.

- Mid to top suggestions: 
Guppies.
Dwarf Gouramies or Platies or Endlers.

My tank is 250 (no 200). I would appreciate people's opinions and recommendations. Cheers!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd just go with what u like I've got 2 flying foxs , 6 ottos some galaxy rasboras , corys , shrimp , wild green neons , loads of cherry shrimp , amano and a few other types of shrimp , and some Pakistani loaches is what I've got in my 125 litre tank if be tempted to add some red rainbow fish or something if I had the extra size u have


----------



## mdoire (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you. I posted because I am worried about introducing an aggressive fish or stocking too much of top and middle swimers.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

mdoire said:


> Today I went to take a look to my only two local fish shops. Another possible set up:
> 
> - Bottom to mid strata suggestions:
> Corys.
> ...


I'd go for a group of ottos rather than the red-tailed shark, the ottos aren't strictly bottom dwellers they'll clean the glass at all levels and mine will spend a lot of time sucking on plants and do a good job keeping my vallus clear of algae. 

You don't say how many of each you plan to stock.


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

I would say your Angel fish would probably eat the guppies and anything else of a similar size, there are some nice cichlids you could have for mid level though, Keyhole cichlids and Blue (or Electric Blue) Rams are great, both are good community fish, Kribenis are lovely but if you have a pair and they breed they will make every fish in the tank miserable! so only have one.


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Also I just sold my Ruby Finned Shark, he was brill, put up with almost every fish I put in there and was very interesting, territorial but not too much. For your size tank I think it's a brill choice as even if you want a larger cichlid at some point it would be big enough not to end up as fish food!


----------

